# Bob sykes or 3 mile



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys,
Was wondering if any of y’all have had any luck at Sykes or 3 mile yet. And should I use fresh or live shrimp. Heading out to one of them tonight to hopefully catch a nice one. Thanks fellas.


----------

